# Card Games



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Anybody into card games of any kind? I've personally been enjoying Yu-Gi-Oh on the Dueling Network.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 4, 2015)

Dominion
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominion_(card_game)

It's a big hit at game night! Gets quite cutthroat! I'm banned from using my witch card strategy. If anyone catches even a whiff of it I'm declared a loser and im out of the game.... I thoroughly recommend this game!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 4, 2015)

The one and only card game I enjoy playing sometimes is Hearthstone. I was really into Bakugan stuff many many years ago and I have a huge collection, but I grew out of it


----------



## Iccodypup (Jul 4, 2015)

I collected Pokemon cards as a wee lad and could sort of play Yu-Gi-Oh.

Recently I was thinking about getting back into Pokemon cards! Maybe actually learn how to play this time xD


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Iccodypup said:


> I collected Pokemon cards as a wee lad and could sort of play Yu-Gi-Oh.
> 
> Recently I was thinking about getting back into Pokemon cards! Maybe actually learn how to play this time xD



Haha yeah, I've been thinking of collecting pokemon cards again mainly because some of them are worth a lot. There's these cards called EX/Full Art cards and some of them go for up to $100 which I think is insane for a card game! Packs aren't even that expensive either.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> The one and only card game I enjoy playing sometimes is Hearthstone. I was really into Bakugan stuff many many years ago and I have a huge collection, but I grew out of it



I've been thinking of playing Hearthstone but don't you have to buy the cards that you play with online or something?


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Dominion
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominion_(card_game)
> 
> It's a big hit at game night! Gets quite cutthroat! I'm banned from using my witch card strategy. If anyone catches even a whiff of it I'm declared a loser and im out of the game.... I thoroughly recommend this game!



I've never heard of Dominion before! 
I might have to check it out


----------



## Iccodypup (Jul 4, 2015)

HoodieWolf said:


> Haha yeah, I've been thinking of collecting pokemon cards again mainly because some of them are worth a lot. There's these cards called EX/Full Art cards and some of them go for up to $100 which I think is insane for a card game! Packs aren't even that expensive either.



Yeah, I've seen those! There's some good looking cards out there! That's mainly why I get interested. I just wanna collect all my favorite Pokemon xD

I guess you could make some money off em though


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Iccodypup said:


> Yeah, I've seen those! There's some good looking cards out there! That's mainly why I get interested. I just wanna collect all my favorite Pokemon xD
> 
> I guess you could make some money off em though



Yeah, I guess that's one of the biggest lures when it comes to some card games, especially mainstream ones where people want the coolest/rarest cards. There's entire websites dedicated to selling/buying individual cards and stuff.


----------



## Iccodypup (Jul 4, 2015)

HoodieWolf said:


> Yeah, I guess that's one of the biggest lures when it comes to some card games, especially mainstream ones where people want the coolest/rarest cards. There's entire websites dedicated to selling/buying individual cards and stuff.



Neat! It'll be pretty unique getting back into cards nowadays since the last time I was into it the internet wasn't really that big (at least not for me). Back then I just had to buy booster packs and trade with friends. Now I could get any card I want with the click of a button @o@


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 4, 2015)

HoodieWolf said:


> I've been thinking of playing Hearthstone but don't you have to buy the cards that you play with online or something?



Uhm, no actually, you can play completly without having to pay anything ^^


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Uhm, no actually, you can play completly without having to pay anything ^^



Oh, sweet!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2015)

HoodieWolf said:


> I've been thinking of playing Hearthstone but don't you have to buy the cards that you play with online or something?


not in the slightest, it's all online and it's not a trading game meaning you can't buy specific cards. you buy them in sets of packs which are totally random, so if you buy 20 packs youre not gaurenteed anything good. Along with that when you get extra copies of cards you can turn them into dust which you can use to craft other cards you may not have. there are also a couple adventures each with 5 wings that come with cards. However this can all be bought with In game gold. I have been playing for a while and have gotten most all the expansions and stuff with ingame gold only. the only thing you have to pay for is costmetic skins for a couple characters. basically what joshi said only slightly more long winded.

Other card games I play: 
Swordgirls; completly online and you can't buy any cards and it's all through crafting and going through dungoens with a deck to get mats to craft more cards. The best thing about it is how you can mx factions totally and as much as you want, also all the cards have a flavour text and there is actually a lot of good lore in the series. The worst thing is that instead of just buying the best cards you have to grind a lot to get them so it is a grindy game. Another thing that i love about the game, that the current "us server" doesn't fully implement is deck points. Basically the best and rarest cards have higher points so if you put them in your deck the total deck points in your deck get higher and before this meant it would put you into seperate groups based on how many DP your deck was which lead to a lot of more interesting balance and deck building. Fun game that's worth a try but if you don't like grinding you may wanna pass. Also it's personally my favorite card game period.

Smash Up; A physical card game that is kind of like a board game, Cards are seperated and already put into decks based on their faction (which tends to be stuff like pirates, robots, aliens and other troopes like that). Each player puts two of these decks together and shuffles them into one to play with that. their are also a deck of cards that consist of bases that you put your followers on and try to get the most follower power on so you can get the most points from those bases when they score, and the first person to 15 of these base points wins. It's a really fun game that's simple to play and with complex strategy and understanding synergies on the fly between different factions. there is also a bunch of fun expansions out that each add 4 more factions and aretons of fun.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not in the slightest, it's all online and it's not a trading game meaning you can't buy specific cards. you buy them in sets of packs which are totally random, so if you buy 20 packs youre not gaurenteed anything good. Along with that when you get extra copies of cards you can turn them into dust which you can use to craft other cards you may not have. there are also a couple adventures each with 5 wings that come with cards. However this can all be bought with In game gold. I have been playing for a while and have gotten most all the expansions and stuff with ingame gold only. the only thing you have to pay for is costmetic skins for a couple characters. basically what joshi said only slightly more long winded.
> 
> Other card games I play:
> Swordgirls; completly online and you can't buy any cards and it's all through crafting and going through dungoens with a deck to get mats to craft more cards. The best thing about it is how you can mx factions totally and as much as you want, also all the cards have a flavour text and there is actually a lot of good lore in the series. The worst thing is that instead of just buying the best cards you have to grind a lot to get them so it is a grindy game. Another thing that i love about the game, that the current "us server" doesn't fully implement is deck points. Basically the best and rarest cards have higher points so if you put them in your deck the total deck points in your deck get higher and before this meant it would put you into seperate groups based on how many DP your deck was which lead to a lot of more interesting balance and deck building. Fun game that's worth a try but if you don't like grinding you may wanna pass. Also it's personally my favorite card game period.
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the explanation. The card game I'm most familiar (and good at) is Yu-Gi-Oh but I think I'm going to give Hearthstone a try at some point.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 4, 2015)

Guess you just have the heart of the cards!
..................
I'll see myself out.....


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Guess you just have the heart of the cards!
> ..................
> I'll see myself out.....



Now I just wish I had some kind of necklace that transforms me into my super sexy alter-ego.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2015)

HoodieWolf said:


> Awesome, thanks for the explanation. The card game I'm most familiar (and good at) is Yu-Gi-Oh but I think I'm going to give Hearthstone a try at some point.


for you and anyone else interesting in trying out hearthstone you should watch this
[video=youtube;O4bquj3YpFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4bquj3YpFA[/video]
it's better than another wall of text from me on what's the best way to get started and it's by someone who is a top level player so it's someone with some of the best advice about the game.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> for you and anyone else interesting in trying out hearthstone you should watch this
> [video=youtube;O4bquj3YpFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4bquj3YpFA[/video]
> it's better than another wall of text from me on what's the best way to get started and it's by someone who is a top level player so it's someone with some of the best advice about the game.



Great, thanks for the vid, it was very helpful. Hearthstone has finished downloading so I think I'll play it for a bit


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 4, 2015)

Stupid question(since this is posted in video game discussion) but are you just looking for video game adaptations of card games or any card game?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2015)

HoodieWolf said:


> Great, thanks for the vid, it was very helpful. Hearthstone has finished downloading so I think I'll play it for a bit


awesome hope you enjoy it, also every wensday there's a new tavern brawl so do try tog et a character to level 20 asap so you can do that since that's the best mode for begginers.
also video games means games in general here.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 4, 2015)

This might interest you : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_Rivals

And, if you're pretty interested to get into the game, you should take a look at my profile, and maybe PM me there? ^^ http://www.urban-rivals.com/en/player/?id_player=2479413


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 4, 2015)

o since i did mention it before,
here's swordgirls http://swordgirls.net/ my personal favorite card game. also if you  do decied to play it i'm Riomata on it.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 4, 2015)

Boss monster
http://bossmonster.wikia.com
A friend of mine supported this on kickstarter and I got to play it early. We fell in love with it and play it frequently. best with 3 players if you ask me. The expansion is ok. Adds some good stuff but nothing essential.


----------



## Kimahrikidge (Jul 5, 2015)

I play hearthstone a lot, and I really enjoy it. I also collect Pokemon cards, because I love Pokemon. Yu gi oh was one of my favourite to play and watch, but magic I did like but went off it because couldn't get into it as much.


----------



## Ralphie (Jul 5, 2015)

Cardgames ON MOTORCYCLES of course!

Mostly in ygopro/devpro because it is all automated and thus it wont let you do illegal plays if nobody notices like a completely manual system like DN.

Also started a little irl, but cant see what deck to make, i am stuck between fluffals, raid raptors and somekind of synchro deck, and then i need to get a motorcycle.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 5, 2015)

Ralphie said:


> Cardgames ON MOTORCYCLES of course!
> 
> Mostly in ygopro/devpro because it is all automated and thus it wont let you do illegal plays if nobody notices like a completely manual system like DN.
> 
> Also started a little irl, but cant see what deck to make, i am stuck between fluffals, raid raptors and somekind of synchro deck, and then i need to get a motorcycle.



I'm a little bit saddened to admit that Yu-Gi-Oh 5Ds is my favourite out the series so far. On DN I actually made a Elemental Hero deck which is actually quite good, however somebody Xyz summoned using Obelisk the Tormentor and a Malific Cyber Dragon and completely destroyed me last night, so there's always room for improvement!

One of the most annoying decks to deal with are pendulum decks which someone used on me to buff their monster by about 1500 attack so nothing I had could compete with it.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 5, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Boss monster
> http://bossmonster.wikia.com
> A friend of mine supported this on kickstarter and I got to play it early. We fell in love with it and play it frequently. best with 3 players if you ask me. The expansion is ok. Adds some good stuff but nothing essential.



Boss Monster looks pretty cool! It has a very unique art style compared to other card games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 5, 2015)

hoodie you can fit those quoetes into one post and it's better to do that since double posting is very bothersome and takes up a lot of space.

also if anyone wants to add me on hearthstone my id thing is Riomata#1676 and i guess a fair warning is that my collection is complete enough that i can make any top important meta deck i feel like, so i am far away from those who just started playing in terms of collection and i don't wanna overwhelm anyone.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm only big on Magic: The Gathering, but I haven't played much at all lately. My MTG:O account is full of cobwebs, and my decks are gathering dust. It's too expensive to keep up with, though I still enjoy the game for what it is. I'm waiting for Origins to be released before getting back into it. 

I did try out Hearthstone but I got bored of it pretty quickly. It felt like a step down from MTG by the end of the day.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm only big on Magic: The Gathering, but I haven't played much at all lately. My MTG:O account is full of cobwebs, and my decks are gathering dust. It's too expensive to keep up with, though I still enjoy the game for what it is. I'm waiting for Origins to be released before getting back into it.
> 
> I did try out Hearthstone but I got bored of it pretty quickly. It felt like a step down from MTG by the end of the day.



I've heard that collecting for MTG is crazy expensive. I've heard people talk about these cards called 'Power of Nine' or something? Apparently one of those in mint condition goes for about $25,000.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 5, 2015)

Yep. Those cards sell for thousands and there are people crazy enough to buy multiple of them.

Even now, a lot of cards released in the past few years can sell for over a $100, and prices fluctuate like crazy because of a deck's tournament placing. Buying an MTG booster pack is comparable to gambling if you're into collecting. You either pull out a $50 card or you get crap.


----------



## Sonlir (Jul 5, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> hoodie you can fit those quoetes into one post and it's better to do that since double posting is very bothersome and takes up a lot of space.
> 
> also if anyone wants to add me on hearthstone my id thing is Riomata#1676 and i guess a fair warning is that my collection is complete enough that i can make any top important meta deck i feel like, so i am far away from those who just started playing in terms of collection and i don't wanna overwhelm anyone.



You're going down, you're going down my throat like a god damn cartoon character, my name on hearthstone is Sonlir. If you choose to fight me beware I've been known to use cancerous decks such as face paladin/hunter and freeze mage but I do have a fondnes for control and midrange/handlocks too.

 Also I like playing on the bus to work and during lunch at work so if you can figure out the time zone details you can find me at some guarantee d times.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 5, 2015)

Well considering one of my further down the line gaming projects is a deck builder, I'd say yes. I like card games.

I used to play *Magic The Gathering* but found I wasn't really hyped for spending lots and lots of money and learning all the mechanics over and over again every time a new couple of sets came out. After dropping *Magic *like a rock, I picked up the starter for *Dominion* and *Ascension* and have since purchased more.

For current plays, it's primarly *Solforge* which is a mtg style game that lets you build 30 deck cards between two factions, you play in drafts and tournaments for free, but have to fork over real $$ to trade your cards or get more special stuff.

I've played *Hearthstone *but I don't enjoy the fact that you have to play people to get wins for the coins for the decks, and that there's always  those players who have spent money and will cream you.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 5, 2015)

Sonlir said:


> You're going down, you're going down my throat like a god damn cartoon character, my name on hearthstone is Sonlir. If you choose to fight me beware I've been known to use cancerous decks such as face paladin/hunter and freeze mage but I do have a fondnes for control and midrange/handlocks too.
> 
> Also I like playing on the bus to work and during lunch at work so if you can figure out the time zone details you can find me at some guarantee d times.


you need the number also to add people. also yea face hunter is a fine deck, i play it if i ever need hunter wins for a quest. My main one in ranked, what little i play is Handlock and Yiffadin (dragon paladin)

Also since it is big and others player it, I played a bit of Magic the Gathering and I didn't like it. First of all the obvious, holy fuck this costs a lot and you need lots of money to play just one good deck, where as in stuff like hearthstone there are two top decks that are super cheap to make and you can just get a collection by playing over time, which doesn't happen in a traditional card game. 

Though the two bigger things that bothered me are the pace and the faction restrictions. The pace and having to draw your land i just didn't like. I prefer in Hearthstone how you consistently get 1 mana each turn till you get 10 mana and the approach in Swordgirls where you always have 5 slots for cards and 10 total card size to work with.

I also dislike the ability to mix colors, i mean you can make decks with some colors but it's not as much as i would like and way more restrictive, In hearthstone the majority of the card pool is useable for all classes and in Swordgirls you can put any card into any deck regardless of what faction your character is (ofcourse some cards would be useless when in certain factions but you can still technically put them in).

Those two things have been the main thing that stopped me from ever playing MtG much. Though at my college everyone played it so ofcourse i gave it a shot and even bought a special box that a local comic store has that has a whole bunch of magic cards to start of a collection, my box had 4 of the teaching starter decks in it, which isn't the normal thing and much worse than the norm. Sort of the final nail in me ever playing MtG, but i always get shitty luck with random packs and stuff (My first two legendaries in Hearthstone were Norzdormu, one of the worst legendaries in the game). And in Swordgirls I don't have to worry about luck in packs since I can just craft any card i want through grinding the dungeons.

Edit: O also i played Dominion and Ascension , both fun games though I like Ascension over Dominion and Smash Up over both of them.


----------



## DarkCedar (Jul 5, 2015)

I used to play MTG back in the early to mid 90s. I still have all my old cards, nearly 8000.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 5, 2015)

I have three friends who are really into MTG. They tried to get me back into it about 7 months ago. I hadn't played since ice age. I just couldn't adapt. Couldn't grasp the "Meta game" (still don't understand this term) I sunk $200 into making my own deck(white/green) Any time we went to a FNM I always got my ass handed to me. Same goes for booster drafting events. Guess I lost any skill I might have had.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 5, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Couldn't grasp the "Meta game" (still don't understand this term)


It terms of card games Meta Game means the decks that are the most popular with the greatest success at the highest level. Basically these are the main decks in the meta game and how well another deck is is based off of how well it can fight those decks currently at the center of the meta game. If a deck ever becomes too popular in the meta than everyone will start playing the counter to it till it stops being played and it is slowly shifted out of the meta even if though it's individual card quality never changes. So basically the Meta Game is a big circle of what are the best decks and how they interact with each other and the Meta Game moves around as people start playing the counter to what is best.

That is a hopefully a non-confusing simple explanation of a meta game.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 5, 2015)

Well thanks for trying Alastair Snowpaw, but I still can't wrap my head a round it. Guess I'm just too dense.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 5, 2015)

DarkCedar said:


> I used to play MTG back in the early to mid 90s. I still have all my old cards, nearly 8000.



Damn dude, you must quite the collection. I'm not sure if I'll ever get into MTG, seems really complicated and expensive from what I've heard. :/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 8, 2015)

new tavern brawl is out and it's really funny any time you play a spell you gain a minion on your field of the same size as the mana spent. pretty funny so far.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 9, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> new tavern brawl is out and it's really funny any time you play a spell you gain a minion on your field of the same size as the mana spent. pretty funny so far.


Yeah I played it last night and got a free pack out of it! 
I'm doing pretty well in Hearthstone, managed to get to Rank 20 with a mage deck that I scraped together from random cards I had at the time, getting packs ain't easy. :c


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2015)

getting packs is mostly a time thing, once you can get good enough at arena to get your gold back (which is 7 wins) it will be faster. though getting to an average of 4 wins in arena is good enough if you keep doing the daily quests.

Also new people should definitely use http://www.heartharena.com/ to help with drafting arena decks.


----------



## HoodieWolf (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone else out there playing Hearthstone right now? I need more experienced players on my friends list!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 23, 2015)

So hearthstone just announced it's newest expansion. The Grand Tournament. 
It's going to have 132 cards in it with a new mechanic called "inspire" that means is that each time you use your hero power it activates. 
they said it's coming out sometime this August.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 23, 2015)

Used to play a lot of yugioh but lost the cards in a flood. Started playing Magic the gathering and got really into it but I haven't been playing lately because the nearest friday night magic spot is over two hours away.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 23, 2015)

I just quit / dropped Magic: the Gathering for the umpteenth time. Investment too high to play how I want, lol.

I do play Hearthstone, uber casual about it. Big step down from MTG, but still enough fun to keep at it.

Sporadically playing HEX: Shards of Fate as my MTG replacement, but waiting for actual PvE content to be added -- a third expansion, yet still in beta... bullshit, rofl.

I played Boss Monster, it was awesome. I also played Coup, it was neat and tricky ish sorta kinda.

... and I -was- getting into Ascension, on my iPhone, but all of my friends quit playing 'cause I always won. (Not to gloat.) I guess it sucks, for all sides.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 23, 2015)

Esper Husky said:


> ... and I -was- getting into Ascension, on my iPhone, but all of my friends quit playing 'cause I always won. (Not to gloat.) I guess it sucks, for all sides.


I wouldn't suggest solforge on the phone, but it's from the makers of ascension and has a nice little you can't grind into the cards curve. 2 packs, and an event ticket are the only easy daily rewards.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 27, 2015)

I think the best card game is Magic the Gathering, but it can be quite expensive to keep up with the standard rule set. 

That being said, Magic Duels: Origins is coming out this Wednesday and will be competing with Hearthstone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlm-Nby8uIA

It's free to play, and you can build decks fully unlike previous versions. Might as well give it a go


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 27, 2015)

Razzle said:


> I think the best card game is Magic the Gathering, but it can be quite expensive to keep up with the standard rule set.
> 
> That being said, Magic Duels: Origins is coming out this Wednesday and will be competing with Hearthstone.
> 
> ...



Sort of curious how it will work and how you will have access to all the cards. Like it would be pretty funny to have Black lotus and stuff like that available from the get go.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 27, 2015)

i used to be into magic until i learned it was a "pay to win" game. There are so many absolutely broken cards that all you have to do is spend enough money and get lucky to get it and you can potentially autowin with just that 1 card. i.e. cards like the one that reduces all your minions by 1/1 with 0/0 being they die, and its cheap to use while automatically nullifying any list involving 1/1 creatures. A single card countering a whole deck is bogus and i quit before i dumped several hundred dollars into it.


----------



## kawaiitora (Jul 27, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> i used to be into magic until i learned it was a "pay to win" game. There are so many absolutely broken cards that all you have to do is spend enough money and get lucky to get it and you can potentially autowin with just that 1 card. i.e. cards like the one that reduces all your minions by 1/1 with 0/0 being they die, and its cheap to use while automatically nullifying any list involving 1/1 creatures. A single card countering a whole deck is bogus and i quit before i dumped several hundred dollars into it.



They love banning expansions far too often for me. Honestly though i got more money than I spent selling the cards back, so it wasn't all bad. Way too many goddamn cards to deal with for anyone just joining in, and the cost of cards is stupid. x_x:; I'd play Hearthstone any day before it or Yu-gi-oh.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 27, 2015)

That too. Admittedly some cards get banned because they are as bad or worse than the card i mentioned but some of them dont. The card i mentioned was actually UNbanned for some reason and people flocked to it because it was broken.
I know this stuff because the people i play 40k/warzone with also play magic and they bitch about it alot when it comes to cards being banned/not banned lol.

Hearthstone....i dunno i tried it and i liked it at first but after awhile i just phased out of it. Never really had an urge to go back, which is funny since its insanely popular right now apparently.

I guess technically you could say Warzone Resurrection is a "card game" since cards are in it lol. OK fine its a tabletop wargame with miniatures but it also has a card/deck aspect to it for special actions/equipment. Love that game.


----------



## Punnchy (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone else here tried *Solforge* (steam/android) I usually list it in my daily plays, because I'm still playing it regularly, and would love more folks to play it with.


----------

